
GO2P, a simple but full configurable P2P framework - jinqueeny
https://github.com/v-braun/go2p
======
giancarlostoro
Anyone else think about going to the bathroom? But seriously Go projects are
always fun to go through. Go code is usually very legible so even if you dont
write much Go code it doesnt hurt to look at how Go developers write code.

